# Uma vitima da Trovoada .



## Francisco C. (5 Nov 2014 às 13:36)

Raio cai e deixa mulher ferida
Funcionária de pastelaria, atingida por descarga, fica inconsciente. Fogo em casa de idosos
Por Helena Silva
A funcionária de uma pastelaria, na localidade de Pilado, Marinha Grande, ficou ontem gravemente ferida ao ser atingida por uma descarga elétrica, que ocorreu após a queda de um raio num poste de eletricidade. A mulher, de 39 anos, estava a tirar a loiça da máquina de lavar quando se deu a descarga, pouco depois das 08h00. Foi transportada, inconsciente, ao Hospital de Leiria. Ao final do dia, tinha recuperado, e o seu estado não inspirava cuidados. 

Uma forte tempestade abateu-se sobre a localidade, ontem de manhã. Os moradores ouviram os trovões e aperceberam-se quando um dos raios caiu sobre um poste. A casa ao lado, onde residem dois idosos, foi a mais atingida, ficando com o quadro elétrico e a instalação praticamente destruídos.

Georgina Duarte, de 76 anos, e o marido, Luís Alexandre, de 77, estavam com o neto, de 8 anos, em casa, quando ouviram um estrondo que "fez estremecer a casa toda." O quadro elétrico, na sala, incendiou-se e os moradores correram para a rua, para pedir ajuda. Foram os vizinhos e os filhos a apagar as chamas. 

A descarga atingiu ainda mais de uma dezena de edifícios próximos, entre os quais, a pastelaria. Mui


----------



## PauloSR (5 Nov 2014 às 14:44)

É um espectáculo de extraordinária beleza, mas para ver à distância!

Quem tiver curiosidade, pode pesquisar "lightning scars" no google e ver as imagens de algumas pessoas que foram atingidas por raios...


----------

